# Greetings!



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

Greetings from someone who has just discovered that they actually know nothing at all about coffee!

These forums have been a real eye opener.

I need my morning coffee to be able to function.

For several years I have been reliably serviced by my bialetti.

I liked Taylor's of Harrogate lazy Sunday and rich Italian roasts.

But then I purchased some Sumatran lingtong beans from a local delicatessen, ground them myself with my spice grinder ( yes, I just read how bad it is), and I was shocked. There were flavours. It wasn't just harsh and bitter like coffee has always been.

So, my girlfriend is going to purchase a coffee machine for my birthday.

I have reviewed some of the different types of machines mentioned on this site and I have decided on the LA PAVONI Europiccola.

Why this one?

I am an analytical pernickety perfectionist who finds this aesthetically pleasing and the item must last a lifetime.

I have just purchased a porlex hand grinder as a step up from my bladed spice mill. Having repeatedly read of the importance of a grinder and recognising that hand grinding may grow weary, I will look to upgrade this in future.

So, now I need to learn about beans and the different flavours I should look out for in order to discover what i like.

And I need one to act as the starting point to experiment with the pavoni.

I'm based in Edinburgh. Any suggestions on shop/bean?

Anything else I have to buy to start off with?

Thanks.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Sounds like a visit to Machina Espresso is in order


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Definitely Machina Espresso at Tollcross for equipment. They've also got some interesting beans from Steampunk and Glen Lyon which I'm sure they'll be very happy to talk you through/let you taste. Artisan Roast at either Broughton Street or Bruntsfield Place would be my next stop for freshly roasted beans - the Janszoon espresso blend might hit the mark if you take milk in your coffee or they have some fantastic single origin options.


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi

Thanks chaps, I'm checking them out online now.

Thanks also to the power of the internet, I've been able to find that the coffee I liked was a Sumatran from Union Hand Roasted Coffee. Which is actually one of the suppliers mentioned in these forums.

With regards to blends, probably due to my lack of experience I view coffee like whisky and want to stick with single sources.

Additionally, I would wish to experiment with single sources until I learn the characteristics of each bean and to define my own tastes.

Gerard, am I interpreting you correctly in that certain coffees are better for those who partake in the milk?

Are beans like wines, in that I can say I like syrahs and hate sauvignon blancs?

Or like whiskies in that I have a preference for speyside single malts?

I guess I'm asking if theres a generic underpinning framework for classification.

However, in whiskies there is the additional component of the prior use of the barrel drastically altering the flavour. Is there an analogous process with beans to be aware of?

So much to learn!

Thank you


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Well you've come to the right place for discussion about different beans, roasts and methods of coffee making. The Beans forum is a good place to start. Glenn started an interesting thread on varietals very recently which lead to a discussion about flavours: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20428-Varietals

I almost exclusively drink black coffee and rarely use my Gaggia Classic any more, favouring other brewing methods like Aeropress, Chemex and V60, so I'm not best placed to advise on beans for espresso based drinks (although I know a great espresso when I taste one!). The folks in Machina Espresso, Artisan Roast, Cult Espresso (Buccleuch Street) or Fortitude (York Place) would I'm sure be happy to take some time to chat to you about the beans they serve and sell.


----------



## jasonkeller (Dec 17, 2014)

Welcome to the board. Looking forward to your participation in the discussion.


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

Cheers.

Can I ask here if there is a faq for abbreviations that I frequently see all around the forum?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome!

As for abbreviations, I don't think there is a list (surprising really, maybe I'm wrong? )

DSOL: darker side of life (dark roast appreciation society bean subscription type thing).

LSOL: as above but light roasts

VST: manufacturer of quality filter baskets etc

IMS: ditto

PF: portafilter

Most of the others are standard forum/Internet things like AFAIK, IMHO etc. Feel free to pick a specific one for explaining.


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks hotmetal.

I have looked here for a list but couldn't see anything.

I'm happy with internet abbreviations.

DSOL and PF were queries - so thanks for clarifying.

I get the impression that for the most part I'm being stumped by references/abbreviations to parts and manufacturers of machines & paraphernalia.


----------

